# Cajun recipes



## samhamt (May 23, 2015)

I know there's gotta be a **** *** that can help me out. I ran my first trotline yesterday and holy **** this is fun! I already have enough catfish for a small army. So with that being said who's gotta good recipe. I love Cajun food so I'm looking to give this a try

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Look in the recipe section for catfish supreme. Its my new favorite way to cook them other than fried. Also check out the recipe section on saltycajun.com theres usually some good info there too


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

The best Cajun catfish I ever ate was a restaurant on Lake Poncitrain. It was "thin sliced" catfish and fried in cornmeal crisp like a potato chip. I went into the kitchen and the cook showed me how he did it. Basically when he fileted the fish, he sliced very thin slices down to the skin and then seasoned with Cajun seasoning, coated with cornmeal and deep fried until crisp. It was so good I now fry trout, red fish, and other fillets this way.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Skin a 6-8 # catfish, baste with olive oil, season inside and out with 'Slap Your Mama Hot' seasoning, and smoke on a smoker pit at 325-350 for about an hour and serve with rice pilaf.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a picture of the smoked catfish.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

My personal favorite. 1 part standard yellow mustard, equal part hot sauce of your choice; Louisiana Brand, Crystal ext. Mix together. Mix in fillets and let them sit a few min. Batter with your favorite cornmeal blend, I prefer Louisiana Brand seasoned mix with some Tony's added in. Deep fry for 4-6 min @ 375 degrees and enjoy.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Some of the best catfish I have eaten was cooked at work one day by a fellow operator. Catfish Courtbullion (pronounced Koo-Bee-Yon). Dang that stuff was good. Fed the whole crew (about 14 of us). Reminds me of catfish and gravy. You would need a big pot of rice to go with it.

Here is a recipe I found on the net. Not sure if that would turn out the same, but something to start with.

http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking/Recipes/Seafood/Catfish_Courtbullion.htm


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I also enjoy a blackened cat fillet on a bed of dirty rice and topped with some shrimp or crawfish eoutufee. Talk about good!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Some of the best catfish I have eaten was cooked at work one day by a fellow operator. Catfish Courtbullion (pronounced Koo-Bee-Yon). Dang that stuff was good. Fed the whole crew (about 14 of us). Reminds me of catfish and gravy. You would need a big pot of rice to go with it.
> 
> Here is a recipe I found on the net. Not sure if that would turn out the same, but something to start with.
> 
> http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking/Recipes/Seafood/Catfish_Courtbullion.htm


I was born near Lafayette LA in 1956. I can't remember when I first had it, but courtbullion has always been my favorite.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Some of the best catfish I have eaten was cooked at work one day by a fellow operator. Catfish Courtbouillon (pronounced Koo-Bee-Yon). Dang that stuff was good. Fed the whole crew (about 14 of us). Reminds me of catfish and gravy. You would need a big pot of rice to go with it.
> 
> Here is a recipe I found on the net. Not sure if that would turn out the same, but something to start with.
> 
> http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking/Recipes/Seafood/Catfish_Courtbullion.htm


I'm 70 and seen the word ..Courtbullion and heard the( Koo-Bee-Yon) said..Never knew they were the same Thanks for English lesson well maybe Cajun lesson...LOL


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a great courtbullion recipe from PawPaws Cajun house but cant get it to post  Only way I'll eat big blue cat


----------



## e.. (Jul 4, 2016)

well dont give up


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Some of the best catfish I have eaten was cooked at work one day by a fellow operator. Catfish Courtbullion (pronounced Koo-Bee-Yon). Dang that stuff was good. Fed the whole crew (about 14 of us). Reminds me of catfish and gravy. You would need a big pot of rice to go with it.
> 
> Here is a recipe I found on the net. Not sure if that would turn out the same, but something to start with.
> 
> http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking/Recipes/Seafood/Catfish_Courtbullion.htm


This x2.
For more: http://www.gumbopages.com/


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*try this*

Gota Be CAJUN got OKRA.. we did last nlte Out The Park..WOW dip in Catsup/Sriracha Thx CO

#1
CoastalOutfitters
sea monkey rancher

CoastalOutfitters's Avatar

Join Date: Aug 20 2004
Posts: 18,348
Rep Power: 21497542
CoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to PirateCoastalOutfitters has been promoted to Pirate
Add to CoastalOutfitters's Reputation
Smash Fried Okra
I can't believe I never made this before last night

Heat up the fry daddy w any oil.

take tender sized okra , trim ends and give each one 3 good whacks with a meat mallet or heavy spoon to smash it kinda flat and soak in cold buttermilk.

season some yellow cornmeal with garlic powder and black pepper.

roll the okra in the cornmeal a few at a time and fry till floats.

shake a dash of sea salt on the okra as soon as it comes out.

We ate it all before I thought about pics, sorry.

You want okra about 3-4" long , anything longer will be stringy cooked whole.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd like to try some courtboullion some day. The only time I've heard about it is people saying they ate it at the union hall during a strike like at Texaco.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

cva34...that's good eating. I like 'em when they are so small they still have the flower attached. Never did smash em with a hammer though!


----------

